# Expat Info needed



## relhaab (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello All,
I am seriously considering a move to South Africa. I lived and worked there for about 10 years and know the country and its problems well. I would like to get comments from the forum users about selecting international moving companies, how to maintain a USA bank account, maintain a street address in the USA and how to maintain USA credit cards. Keeping a USA street address seems to be a gray area but important if you don’t want to completely cut ties with the USA, and I don’t. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------

